# Weird hash results



## Japla (Aug 21, 2021)

For a while I had a rig that was mining with a tuf 3080 and a 1070.  A week or so ago i had a issue where my computer would randomly shut down and restart when both card were mining.  I hadnt been able to solve that issue so i was going to pull the 1070 out and put it in my other rig.  I was normally getting 95mhs with the 3080, but when i pulled the 1070 out the 3080 was only getting in the 50 to 60 mhs range and changing the overclock profile didnt do make much difference.  Putting the 1070 back in made the rate go back up to 95


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 24, 2021)

looks like the GTX 1070 may be overheating as the card is far from new


----------

